# David Hogg: Coached Interview



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

This is intriguing, but then so is this:






It seems Mr. Hogg was making videos' about errant
life guards in CA just six months ago.

What do you bet we haven't heard the last from the coached
child of a rabid leftist? Its being reported daddy is a retired
FBI agent? Does't he kind of look like:

https://www.bing.com/images/search?...&selectedIndex=3&qpvt=peter+strzok&ajaxhist=0


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I noticed the media is already trying to bury this and I noticed your first link no longer works.

Who knows if there is anything to this but wouldn't you think real media would, at least, want to investigate this before calling it bogus?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The ends justify the means.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Wonder why censortube pulled that video?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Stockton said:


> Wonder why censortube pulled that video?


Questions the narrative.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

This arrogant brat was just interviewed on FOX.

He has been fully and totally brainwashed to hate Donald Trump.

His father was an FBI agent...didn't want to discuss the failure of the FBI...it was Trump's fault.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Turned on FNC to hear the news, but got an earful of kids telling me about laws and guns. Got disgusted and turned it to CNBC. They started talking about gun control. Took aim at the TV with the remote control, but remembered Wifey would just make me go and get a new one before going to work.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Soros fingerprints all over the Student Antigun zeitgeist ( Sheriff David Clarke claims on Drudge Report )


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

As of 3:24 PM EST, the following is shown as the reason for video censorship.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Limbaugh had a clip of them and this nut yelling at the top of their lungs.

He sure sounded like someone from antifa or blm.

He sounded absolutely crazy to be honest.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

I had a lot of good kids in my classes when I taught school. At one time my doctor, dentist, and county sheriff were former students. This kid is exactly the kind of snot I most dreaded seeing walk through the door: entitled, arrogant, coddled by parents, a true snowflake, etc. Perhaps I'm just a little sensitive.


----------

